# VT Police Academy entrance test



## KPD54

Hi all, 
For those of you working in vermont(and hopefully recent academy experience), what is the entrance test like? What I mean is what kind of topics does it cover, should I study etc...
Thanks all


----------



## CCCSD

You have to be able to differentiate between sharp,medium, and mild cheddar, with extra points for identifying white vs yellow.

Good luck on the testing process.


----------



## KPD54

Crap, gotta study for that


----------



## RodneyFarva

How fast can you chug maple syrup?


----------



## Goose

RodneyFarva said:


> How fast can you chug maple syrup?


Don't forget to c...oh, nevermind.


----------



## CCCSD

Man, you all are a catty bunch, meow!


----------



## KPD54

so lets see if I can wrap this up. The exam is cheese tasting followed by a comprehensive exam on the Super Troopers movies.


----------



## Goose

KPD54 said:


> so lets see if I can wrap this up. The exam is cheese tasting followed by a comprehensive exam on the Super Troopers movies.


That's our understanding of it, since unfortunately I don't think we don't have anyone from VSP on here.


----------



## RodneyFarva

KPD54 said:


> so lets see if I can wrap this up. The exam is cheese tasting followed by a comprehensive exam on the Super Troopers movies.


Yup also brush up on your drug laws. You have interstate 91 that is the narcotics super highway from NY, CT, MA, VT then to Canada.


----------



## CCCSD

Do snozzberries count?




Meow.


----------



## Bloodhound

Goose said:


> That's our understanding of it, since unfortunately I don't think we don't have anyone from VSP on here.


We used to, but he's long gone from here, like most.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Easy now, having taken the VT test myself, I can say that it is nothing like what you've described at all...its all about cow milking, you guys were way off!!


----------



## KPD54

PBC FL Cop said:


> Easy now, having taken the VT test myself, I can say that it is nothing like what you've described at all...its all about cow milking, you guys were way off!!


O boy, yet another thing to take down on my study sheet. I'm gonna be so prepped


----------



## MiamiVice

Microaggessions, tiny house living, pronouns, and the like

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky

Bernie Sanders is on the review committee. You had best display your best New York....er New Vermont accent. He's a native you know.

Commune living sack of cheese.


----------



## CCCSD

Kilvinsky said:


> Bernie Sanders is on the review committee. You had best display your best New York....er New Vermont accent. He's a *native* you know.
> .


Wait? He's an Indian? I thought that was just pocahanteswhateverhernameiswarren?


----------

